# A lil help



## Infantry87 (Aug 26, 2015)

So I started my slin run about 2 wks ago and im running into some issues. I started off pinning pre workout, drinking my 25g protein shake about 10 minutes later, then about 45 minutes later I start working my sets while drinking a shake with 5g creatine/10g bcaas/5g glutamine with a 12oz Gatorade just to drown out the asshole taste of non flavored bcaas. All is well in the gym. About 2hrs later Im finished so I get to the house no more than 10 minutes later and pin again. Ill drink 25g protein shake and eat about 50/60 minutes later. So the problem is this, I feel like im drinking so much liquid while training that when its time to eat, my appetite is crushed. It literally takes me almost 2 -2.5 hours taking baby spoonfuls of food to get it all down. Original plan was tp be able to eat like a horse and drink more bccas afterwards but that shit seems impossible.  Any tips or suggestions? Honestly I was thinking about adding GHRP6 100mcg 3x a day to reap more benefits from the slin


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

If you're looking to get hungry off the GHRP6, I would not recommend it. Gave it a go a few times and didn't feel shit.


----------



## Infantry87 (Aug 26, 2015)

Milo said:


> If you're looking to get hungry off the GHRP6, I would not recommend it. Gave it a go a few times and didn't feel shit.



I've used it a few times and it never disappointed me.. I would've ate a homeless dudes asshole after injecting that shit and would've asked for more


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> I've used it a few times and it never disappointed me.. I would've ate a homeless dudes asshole after injecting that shit and would've asked for more



Hmm. I ran the same dosages you posted and didn't get squat. Maybe my shit was bunk.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2015)

So cut back on the liquid.

Preworkout eat a meal with 2 cups of white rice - 100g carbs or so? Shoot slin.

Sip jewce while training. 32 Oz ghey2raid isn't so bad. 

Go home shoot slin eat food.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not sure how much slin or what type your running so I'm not going to go into amounts but I like whey iso (Vanilla), instant oats, cinnamon and honey preworkout. I go with liquid carbs intra but I mix with about 32 Oz of water....or less. Post workout I'm a fan of white fish and rice. 1 hour later I do a iso shake, with instant oats, and a banana. 

Good luck


----------



## HDH (Aug 27, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> So I started my slin run about 2 wks ago and im running into some issues. I started off pinning pre workout, drinking my 25g protein shake about 10 minutes later, then about 45 minutes later I start working my sets while drinking a shake with 5g creatine/10g bcaas/5g glutamine with a 12oz Gatorade just to drown out the asshole taste of non flavored bcaas. All is well in the gym. About 2hrs later Im finished so I get to the house no more than 10 minutes later and pin again. Ill drink 25g protein shake and eat about 50/60 minutes later. So the problem is this, I feel like im drinking so much liquid while training that when its time to eat, my appetite is crushed. It literally takes me almost 2 -2.5 hours taking baby spoonfuls of food to get it all down. Original plan was tp be able to eat like a horse and drink more bccas afterwards but that shit seems impossible.  Any tips or suggestions? Honestly I was thinking about adding GHRP6 100mcg 3x a day to reap more benefits from the slin



Few questions,

 What kind of slin and what doses?

What carbs are you taking in besides a 12oz gatoraid?

Why only 25g protein?

Eat before, liquid during and eat afterward.

Or liquid before with ground up oats.

I can help better with more info.

How regular are you?

If I'm doing liquids around slin and I'm not shitting regular, it fvcks my appetite with long strenuous training.

H


----------



## Infantry87 (Aug 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So cut back on the liquid.
> 
> Preworkout eat a meal with 2 cups of white rice - 100g carbs or so? Shoot slin.
> 
> ...



I think Im trying to take in too much shit. Im following what we talked about but I tried getting home after my training, ill pin again drink more protein and bcaas/glut/creatine and by the time I go to eat im full so I literally take baby bites over 2-3 hrs to get all of it down. Im dropping the shakes after pinning, and just gonna eat my meal first and squeeze the shakes afterwards


----------



## Infantry87 (Aug 27, 2015)

HDH said:


> Few questions,
> 
> What kind of slin and what doses?
> 
> ...



Novolog pens my first wk and second wk I was pinning 5 ius pre and 5 ius post but now Im pinning 5iu pre and 10ius post 

My preworkout meal is 12oz tilapia 8-10oz sweet potato and usually some broccoli or spinach 
about 15-20 later 25 gram dymatize iso whey protein
intra workout I'll drink the Gatorade with 10g bcaas/5g glutamine/5g creatine
Post workout is 16oz boiled chicken breast 2.5cups cooked white rice

That's what I mix in after shooting the slin. 25g protein pre and another 25g post
I also drink my first shake about an hr after breakfast 

Pretty regular man. Some days are better than others


----------



## HDH (Aug 28, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> Novolog pens my first wk and second wk I was pinning 5 ius pre and 5 ius post but now Im pinning 5iu pre and 10ius post
> 
> My preworkout meal is 12oz tilapia 8-10oz sweet potato and usually some broccoli or spinach
> about 15-20 later 25 gram dymatize iso whey protein
> ...


Log is good stuff. I like it better than R. I have found though, that if running pre and post, I shot of R pre and a shot of log post work pretty good and save the log. R is cheap, $24.88 here at Walmart and over the counter. The trick is to keep a steady flow of carbs to avoid any problems with the spikes.

It can be run higher at pre because the spike isn't as high and it lasts longer so log can be run low because you still have the R going through you. Just a thought to save some of the more expensive log.

I would change it up just a bit for less volume but get the same nutrients going in.

Keep with the pre workout meal. Take the three shakes, 25g protein, BCAA and Carbs and the 25g post protein and combine them.

50g protein, BCAA and carbs in one drink. Personally, I like to run carbs higher because of my routines. I also run leucine, higher creatine, beta alanine and citrulline malate. I run glutamine as well. You can run searches on it for intra and slin use.

If you are going to do the sugar carbs, use the gatoraid powder, you can add as many carbs as you like without the volume of liquid. I don't exactly suggest it but in a money pinch I'll use it. I do at least 125g carbs even using the gatoraid. I run the slin higher though. 

Just add water and ice. I would drink half upon entering the gym, fill it back up to the top with water and sip it throughout the workout leaving about a 1/4 for the end and drive home.

I would bet my GH that will take care of getting down that post meal, you will more than likely look forward to it.

Hit the second slin inject and eat. Eat again in about an hour, you know your spikes.

H


----------



## Infantry87 (Aug 28, 2015)

HDH said:


> Log is good stuff. I like it better than R. I have found though, that if running pre and post, I shot of R pre and a shot of log post work pretty good and save the log. R is cheap, $24.88 here at Walmart and over the counter. The trick is to keep a steady flow of carbs to avoid any problems with the spikes.
> 
> It can be run higher at pre because the spike isn't as high and it lasts longer so log can be run low because you still have the R going through you. Just a thought to save some of the more expensive log.
> 
> ...



Ill give it a shot tonight and let you know how it goes. I might end up using a little bit of Gatorade powder and dextrose to equal out the amounts of carbs I need and it also helps with the taste of the unflavored bcaas/glutamine/creatine. I cant drink that shit without it


----------



## HDH (Aug 29, 2015)

Ya, that's some nasty tastin shit. I do agree. It will make me want to yack. That could be part of the reason for the loss of appetite as well.

It will be a chocolate or vanilla fruity taste but still have some of the funk taste. Not as bad of course. I have found keeping it cold with the ice helps with the taste and filling half back up dilutes it as well.

How many carbs you shooting for in the drink?

H


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 1, 2015)

HDH said:


> Ya, that's some nasty tastin shit. I do agree. It will make me want to yack. That could be part of the reason for the loss of appetite as well.
> 
> It will be a chocolate or vanilla fruity taste but still have some of the funk taste. Not as bad of course. I have found keeping it cold with the ice helps with the taste and filling half back up dilutes it as well.
> 
> ...



All in all its about 54g of carbs and that's after my pre workout meal. I agree that shit tasted like some rancid ass mint chocolate chip shake. It was still hard as hell to eat afterwards. I got about half of my food down until I had to start taking baby bites for about another hr. I'm still considering some ghrp6 since I'm on npp/test, which is strange because deca usually makes me eat everything in sight


----------



## HDH (Sep 2, 2015)

Perhaps moving the pre meal about an hour out and upping the inta carbs a bit will give you some room. 

The meal so soon to the workout could possibly be a factor.

I get in something light in before instead of a meal, usually some carbs when close.

A meal is usually out further if before for me.

It's worth a shot.

H


----------

